# Project of the year?



## pete (Dec 20, 2010)

Since I'm about to leave for work and won't be viewing this for a couple of weeks, I'll post and run. I thought since were about to go into a brand new year and this site has very well picked project of the month winners why all these monthly winners aren't posted for the membership to vote for a project of the year? Seems like a natural to me. Since were also entering a new decade then in december of 2019 we can all vote on a project of the decade too. Maybe this idea has been brought up before, If so then I haven't seen it.

Pete


----------



## pete (Dec 20, 2010)

Pat,
Some very good points I hadn't considered, Probably my idea is a bad one.

Pete


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 20, 2010)

pete  said:
			
		

> Probably my idea is a bad one.



With good intentions! Good for you for posting!


----------



## steamer (Dec 20, 2010)

There aren't any bad ideas.  I can assure you that we all want to make HMEM even better....so please don't be afraid to speak your mind.  Even if one idea doesn't get the go, it may be the germ for one that does....so please speak up. With the thousands of members on line....I am sure there are some great ideas out there!

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Dec 20, 2010)

steamer  said:
			
		

> There aren't any bad ideas. I can assure you that we all want to make HMEM even better....so please don't be afraid to speak your mind. Even if one idea doesn't get the go, it may be the germ for one that does....so please speak up. With the thousands of members on line....I am sure there are some great ideas out there!
> 
> Dave



Well said Dave. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Longboy (Jan 1, 2011)

One of the shortfalls for HMEM is the lack of a photo gallery of members completed models such as that found on the FAME web site. Should be slipped into the Showing Them heading. Those cruising the internet looking for "model engineering" are going to want their eyes full and screens full of pics of these engines and "Gallery" is the first thing they will hit in the topic index. This is more true for those of casual intrest to our artform and the beginner. Now they can see still shots here on HMEM but have to scroll thru pages of forum banter to get there or using the search feature, for example: Cabin fever photos, 2008. Would be nice if I could see a dozen engines per page somewhere. A consolidation of photos in the forum index opens this forum up. The magic word is "GALLERY". It's like going to a new car showroom or paging a catalogue. Cause when we are not here but elseware on the web, we are "looking" for or at something.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 1, 2011)

We go have a photo gallery but it isn't used much.

The link is in the left sidebar menu, 4th item down.

Rick


----------



## Longboy (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Rick. It has to be placed in the subject index for better visibility and not restricted to one photo host site. Then more would use it. A moderator could set the standards for photo presentations then. Dave.


----------



## RMS (Jan 2, 2011)

rake60  said:
			
		

> We go have a photo gallery but it isn't used much.
> 
> The link is in the left sidebar menu, 4th item down.
> 
> Rick



Thanks, did not see that link before. That's an pretty good photo gallery, though I think project winners should have a spot. As far as a more advanced setup, if the creators of "SMF BB" do not yet have this "gallery feature" then I assume it can't be done? I run a small open source BB on guitar amps and even then its a daunting coding task to accomplish.

Rob


----------

